# primer ?



## vdubgolf (May 3, 2002)

if i were to sand the car to the metal pull my dents and dings and then primer, primer seal and clear coat the car would this be enough to stop the car from rusting? i want to go with the flat grey primer color on the car but i don't want grey paint. can? or is it possable to do this?


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: primer ? (vdubgolf)*

The clear coat would produce a gloss over your primer or sealer ending with a vehicle that looks like it was painted with grey paint (or whatever color primer you use). The clear coat would be sufficient to stop rusting or environmental problems from surfacing or entering in the "paint".


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: primer ? (wrenchmonkey)*

Today's "high solid/low solvent" clears are very porus and over time small amounts of water actually absorb into the paint film.
This is one of the reasons for the dreaded "etching" concern.
Be it the paint manufacturers, I-CAR, the vehicle manufacturers paint engineering or collison repair groups, all state that when ever "bare metal" is exposed, the technican must apply a product to replace the "factory applied E-Coat (Uni-prime, et)" before applying surface primers, base coat and clear coat.
If you wish to see just how "porus" these modern paint systems are, you may see a highly magnifed cross section picture at http://www.autoint.com under the "Tech Tips" Section, as well as the entire OEM paint application process, (courtesy of PPG) and text explaination of what each coating in the complete film build does, etc.
Ketch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joeychgo4 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: primer ? (ketch)*

I dont understand why you would want to do this?


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: primer ? (Joeychgo4)*

Do what, are you addressing the first poster or me?
Ketch


----------

